# Summer Skin & Home Made Masks



## Laura (Jul 30, 2004)

Found a FAB article for all ye girls that love doing DIY face masks! During the summer we all relish the chance to stay clear of heavy foundations and have that clear flawless complexion, with a slight sun kissed glow. To get all these you don't have to be super flash with the latest products and treatments, or suffer from the effects of the dreaded UV rays. A few simple steps can make it all happen. Firstly, start from inside. As we all know, water is the best cleanser. Try to drink as much as possible every day. If you're not a huge water fan slice some lemon, limes or oranges to add some flavour. Eat five portions of fruit and veg per day. That may seem a lot compared to your current intake, but it is close to what your intake should be anyway. Think, if you have a fruit smoothie you can take in as much fruit as you like - and it tastes great too. You can have all five portions in less than ten minutes. A good skin care routine will also help. Always remember to cleanse, tone &amp; moisturise every morning and evening. Try to exfoliate at least once or twice a week. You can make a home made exfoliant by mixing some natural yogurt and crushed almonds together. Apply to the face and gently rub in. Try to also use a mask once or twice a week. Here are some home made masks to help you along the way. *Oats &amp; Honey Mask* - good as a toner to improve skin texture: Ingredients (to make 1 treatment): Â½ cup plain oatmeal, cooked and cooled Â¼ cup honey Combine the oatmeal with the honey and blend to a sticky paste. Use immediately by spreading thickly onto the skin, avoiding the sensitive area around the eyes. Leave on for 20 minutes, then rinse off with plenty of warm water and pat dry. *Creamy Avocado Facial* - particularly good for deep cleansing and is good for dry skin: Ingredients (to make 1 treatment): Â¼ cup mashed ripe avocado Â½ teaspoon honey 1 teaspoon finely ground almonds Â½ teaspoon olive oilÂ½ teaspoon lemon juice 6 drops sweet orange essential oil 3 drops lime essential oil In a bowl combine the avocado and honey and blend well. Stir in the almonds, then add the olive oil, lemon juice, the sweet orange and lime essential oils. Mix to a creamy consistency. Use immediately. Spread thickly onto dry skin (avoiding the eye area) and leave on for 10 minutes. Rinse off with plenty of warm water, massaging as you do to complete the exfoliation process. Finish by splashing your face with cold water (to close the pores) and pat dry. *Cucumber Moisturising Mask* - refreshing and mild cleansing treatment: Ingredients (for 1 treatment): 1/3 cucumber1 Egg yolk 2 tablespoons ground almonds 2 tablespoons honey 2 tablespoons ground rolled oats Peel the cucumber and slice it in half lengthwise. Remove the seeds, then puree the cucumber in a blender or mini-food processor. Add the ingredients, and blend for about 30 seconds.Use by spreading thickly on the face (avoiding the eye area) and leaving for 10 minutes before rinsing off with plenty of warm water and patting dry. *Yogurt and Tomato Face Pack* - particularly good for skin that has been weather beaten and is a very good moisturiser: Ingredients (for 1 treatment): 2 medium-size tomatoes, peeled and seeded Â½ cup natural yogurt 2 tablespoons ground rolled oats 10 drops carrot seed essential oil 6 drops evening primrose oil 4 drops sandalwood essential oil Puree tomatoes in a blender or food processor. Add the remaining ingredients and blend for about a minute. Use immediately by spreading thickly onto wet or dry skin (avoiding the eye area) and leaving on for 10 minutes before rinsing off with plenty of warm water and patting dry. *Honey* A good quick and easy cleansing mask for all skin types is plain honey. Simply spread warm, runny honey on your face and leave for 2 minutes, until it feels like it is pulling. Rinse away with lukewarm water. *The Egg Mask* To tighten and tone your skin, beat one egg-white until stiff. Smooth on your skin and leave for 20 minutes. Wash away. (For dry skin, add a bit of honey to the recipe. For oily, add a touch of lemon juice.) As a quick-fix for acne, peel away the thin skin attached to the inside of the egg shell. Pat over break out, leave for 30 minutes or overnight. Wash away. *Easy Alpha Hydroxy *For a quick and easy treatment. Mash 4-5 large strawberries into a thick pulp. Cover face with a thick, mask-like layer, and lie down. Wash away 20 minutes later. (Not appropriate for extra-sensitive skin .) *Easy Acne Mask* If you're having a major breakout, mix 1/2 cup of strained tomato pulp with enough powdered milk to form a paste. Blend until smooth. ( Tomato contains Vitamin C and Potassium--both good for healing skin.) Cover face and leave on 20 minutes. Wash with warm water. Substitute cucumber, banana or carrots instead of tomato for an any-occasion nourishing face mask. *For Rough Skin *Rub a light layer of mayonnaise on your face (or elbows, if they need to soften up a bit). Leave on 15 minutes and wash away with warm water. Calendula cream also a great all rounder for our precious skin. Fantastic for rough skin. Now, how about that sun kissed look? In today's world we all know the effects of the suns harmful rays. Although, not all UV rays are harmful, most are. If you use a daily moisturising cream, it should contain at least SPF 15. Now that your skin is looking fab, theres no need to slap on the layers of foundation. Why not try a bronzing powder instead. This will leave you looking healthy and glowing. Also try ROC's facial and body bronzer - â‚¬15.95 at all good chemists. This has a creamy consistency and goes on like a dream, developing in about 3 hours. It lets your skin breathe and feels like you are not wearing anything at all. *www.fashion.ie*


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2004)

I might need to take a bite of your face.................eep, did that sound provocative?










Originally Posted by *pixel* 

Hi Laura127,
Thank you for submitting all of these fabulous facial mask recipes. Have you tried mixing granulated sugar with olive oil? I tried it this morning and it exfoliated my dry skin and left my face feeling soft and smooth. By the way, I tried the mayonnaise mask before and it worked wonderfully.


----------

